# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  I'm getting a hair replacement system

## Gusto

Just sent off three templates to three different companies.  :Big Grin: 

Let's see what they're like.  :Big Grin:

----------


## amadeus

Which sites did you order from and how much are you spending if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## Gusto

> Which sites did you order from and how much are you spending if you dont mind me asking?


 
Well, I'm getting one made to measure in China (under $150). One from Hair Direct (www.hairdirect.com) and one from a UK company called Online Hair Solutions (www.onlinehairsolutions.co.uk)

Each under $350. I know that sounds inexpensive but it's about four years since I had a hair system and I heard they've improved vastly, so I am gonna try them out.   :Big Grin: 

Nothing wrong in trying.  :Smile:

----------


## amadeus

The UK site online hair solutions looks like a big scam. The pictures they are using are of models who do not have hairpieces on. I know this because  I have seen a couple of the pictures used on other non hair related websites.

----------


## Gusto

> The UK site online hair solutions looks like a big scam. The pictures they are using are of models who do not have hairpieces on. I know this because  I have seen a couple of the pictures used on other non hair related websites.


 Well I know at least two people who have bought from this company and they all say it's a good company. And as yet I haven't sent any money.  :Smile: 

If you know where these pictures appear, please give me the links.

----------


## Chrisohs

Hi all,

I operate Online Hair Solutions and would like to say that infact, as it happens, Im sad to say that amadeus might infact be correct regarding the images (pending investigation).

I outsourced the website design to a friend who dealt with the photographer. I was given specs and I believed/believe the designer. I have contacted the designer for confirmation on how the images where taken and whether the descriptions of the units worn are 100% accurate. Untill I hear back from him I have no reason to doubt them. 

That being said, I do not want the reputation of my business tarnished in anyway shape or form so I have removed the images untill I have this matter sorted. I will have new images taken at our base if necassary. I am actually offering units for £70 delivered for anyone willing to have their photograph on our website (providing they are professional looking).

Gusto, I have many clients in the UK and throughout Europe and Asia (although mainly the UK). Its good to hear people have recommended us as we are a fairly new business.

We began when I started to supply units to members of other forums and just gradually built our client base from there.

To prove that we are not a "big scam" I am willing to offer any small or medium cap, lace with hair under 6 inches (with options such as PU injected crown, single knot graduated frontal hairline etc etc) for £100.

We are trying to get a point across, and that point is that good quality units do not have to cost £300-£1500.

Our usual prices range from £130 upto around £250 for 18 inch female full cap. There are some cases where prices are slightly higher due to highlights etc.

I challenge anyone to purchase a bespoke - small or medium cap from us for £100 delivered and fault the quality. (for larger units price will be adjusted).

It was one of my clients who bought this thread to my attention and Im very happy they did so. I certainly do not want bad publicity as a business, but mainly becuase I know how hard we work to ensure our clients get the best possible units and to be referred to as scammers is not a great feeling.

Once again, I know amadeus meant nothing personal by his comments and was just pointing something out (which is being taken very serious by us) so in a way, I appreciate your post amadeus.

Kind regards

Chris

----------


## Gusto

Chrisohs, thanks for clearing things up. Not many business people would come on a public forum to admit they _may_ have made a mistake. Credit to you.  :Smile:

----------


## oxo2010

OHS are currently making me a hair system and they seem okay to me. I haven't received it yet but the manager Chris is always in communication and directed and advised me carefully through the process. At this stage I have only good things to say about the company.  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisohs

Thank you for your support guys.

Thank you OXO for making me aware of the situation.

Please don't hesitate to contact us if you wish to take us up on our offer.

Kind regards

Chris

----------


## amadeus

Its great that my post motivated you to do the right thing, but I do wonder how you could allow this mistake to happen as an owner of a hair replacement website? I mean you had descriptions under each picture stating things like look at the natural hairline. Im not convinced that your webmaster would take it upon himself to write those captions. I do hope things work out for you Gusto. Please let us know.

----------


## Gusto

> Its great that my post motivated you to do the right thing, but I do wonder how you could allow this mistake to happen as an owner of a hair replacement website? I mean you had descriptions under each picture stating things like look at the natural hairline. Im not convinced that your webmaster would take it upon himself to write those captions. I do hope things work out for you Gusto. Please let us know.


 Yeah, me too. But I am also getting two hair systems from other companies.  :Smile:  I will report back.  :Smile:

----------


## benq1983

Hi all,

I would be interested to know what the on going costs are generally for a hair system? I am about to start a family and need to budget carefully. I am clear that I can get a system for about $150 - $300 (anyone who can hanswer in GBP would be greatly appreciated!) - but what are the on going costs? Up keep, "servicing - (what does that entail - adding hair to it? replacing it? cleaning it?), glue, tape, etc etc.

Thanks all!

Benq

----------


## mattg3

Can only speak for myself but my human hair system cost me 950 from shop but it lasts close to 5 years with no maintenance but washing and condition once per week and color perhasps ever 6 months.the system is a full cover one and none of my own hair except sideburns shows.I change two pieces of tape once a week when i wash it.Buy tape online and 3 years supply cost about 35.00 but i only use 2 pieces of tape per week.I also cut and shave my own hair.In all after the initial wig purchase the maintenance cost is pretty small but ive been at this for 25 years and in beginning i went to hair club and almost went broke.They are BAD news.
Never have hair added but dont need it if you dont sleep in it and are careful.Actually my hair looks better after it sheds a bit over the years.

----------


## Vishu

[QUOTE=Gusto;11937]Well, I'm getting one made to measure in China (under $150). 

Hey Gusto which company is this in China? Is it Hairbro? If so, did you end up actually getting the hair piece?

----------


## hellengeek

At VIVANDI Trichology Center, we offer complimentary, confidential and no-obligation non-surgical hair replacement consultation to help you determine which solution is best for your individual situation. Every case is taken very seriously while keeping in view the condition of your hair before hair fall took over.

----------


## steve112

Best of luck to you brother!

----------


## BaldBearded

> Can only speak for myself but my human hair system cost me 950 from shop but it lasts close to 5 years with no maintenance but washing and condition once per week and color perhasps ever 6 months.the system is a full cover one and none of my own hair except sideburns shows.I change two pieces of tape once a week when i wash it.Buy tape online and 3 years supply cost about 35.00 but i only use 2 pieces of tape per week.I also cut and shave my own hair.In all after the initial wig purchase the maintenance cost is pretty small but ive been at this for 25 years and in beginning i went to hair club and almost went broke.They are BAD news.
> Never have hair added but dont need it if you dont sleep in it and are careful.Actually my hair looks better after it sheds a bit over the years.


 Isn't a system like that, HOT? Wouldn't it be easier to wear a piece that jus covers the bald areas?

----------


## hellengeek

i got non surgical hair replacement and it was a good experience. Now i am happy with me hairs, i was live in uae due to water of uae i was lost my hairs, i used many products for regrowing before hair replacement at the end i just had non surgical treatment from hair loss Dubai clinic

----------


## BaldBearded

> i got non surgical hair replacement and it was a good experience. Now i am happy with me hairs, i was live in uae due to water of uae i was lost my hairs, i used many products for regrowing before hair replacement at the end i just had non surgical treatment from hair loss Dubai clinic


 Let's see the results.

BTW...  you don't go bald from water... (unless it is poisoned with lead, arsenic or thallium). You go bald from genetics/hormones.

----------


## John718hp

I got a non surgical hair replacement but i call it more like Hair make up.  it covers my bald spots and gives me a better look when i go out. 
its called caboki you can get a 25g bottle from Oneshopexpress it took me about 12 days to get it depending where you are. 
but im looking for more a treatment product that can make my hair grow again. for non severe bald issues.

----------


## Simar

Hii hellengeek 

Are you happy with the results you got? Do you recomment this clinic to others ?

----------


## Simar

Hii  John718hp 

Why don't you try natural treatment for your hair . It works better than any medication.

----------


## Candide

> Hii hellengeek 
> 
> Are you happy with the results you got? Do you recomment this clinic to others ?


 Hi Simar - if you look back a few posts you will see that Hellengeek is a spokesman in some capacity for VIVANDI Trichology Center; he is not an independent client.

----------


## John718hp

> Hii  John718hp 
> 
> Why don't you try natural treatment for your hair . It works better than any medication.


 which one do you recommend ?

----------

